# Emulating the DX7 the HARD way



## Pier (Sep 22, 2021)

@doctoremmet


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 23, 2021)

It's out. $49.
https://www.plogue.com/products/chipsynth-ops7.html


----------

